
Ask HN: How do you log your time? - michaelvizcaino
What methodologies and&#x2F;or tools do you use to track your work and&#x2F;or personal time?<p>Looking for long term ideas in the decades range. Is it sustainable to account for every hour of every day for the next 10 years? Is there an automated way to do this without fatigue and&#x2F;or tool obsolescence?<p>I&#x27;ve kept a calendar and light journal throughout the last decade but don&#x27;t feel satisfied with my &#x27;soft&#x27; data. Perhaps I&#x27;m looking for a categorized log (to graph later). A Console.app for life would be ideal.
======
soapboxrocket
I use Tyme, for both professional and some personal (read side hustle). But I
only track what I think is valuable.

I don't believe that tracking every hour would have any real value. I put this
in the Lean Startup lens: What do you hope to learn by tracking every second
of every day?

I think a more valuable long term tracker might be as simple as percent of
days doing stuff like: work-work, side hustle, fun. Then look for trends, but
you still need to line this up with milestones.

Perhaps only short term tracking would be of value. I'm going to spend the
next 2 weeks working on side hustle dedicating 4 hours a day. Then the same
thing with 2 hours a day and compare the impact.

------
tapiok
I have been using [https://www.officetime.net/](https://www.officetime.net/)
for years. They have also Windows and iphone versions.

